# squirrel hunting



## wilky

this may be a stupid question but can i hunt squirrels on my hunters licence or do i need another licence or permit 
i grew up hunting squrriels and rabbits with a air rifle we got a bounty back in the UK for every grey squirrel we killed as they killed the native red squirrels, i thought it may be a bit of fun reliving my youth hunting them and putt some food on the table(heard it tastes good) 
air guns and pellets are cheap so me and my wife could both go and enjoy ourselves and put meat on the table

any info would be great


----------



## gooseblaster

I pretty sure that you can hunt them with a regular small game/combo licence. It seems like we don't have many squrrils in the state, atleast the parts that i visit. I could see how it would be fun. chase them up a tree and then pop them in the teeth. Do they eat very well?


----------



## Chaser

Here we go again. May I suggest doing a search through the previous posts in this subforum. There has been a lot of discussion on this very subject in the past. Those threads should help you.


----------



## wilky

i did a search only 12 posts come up and nothing aasking if you need about needing a permit etc 

It was great fun i used to bag about 15-20 a weekend as a kid the bounty covered a few tins of pellets and some candy what more could a kid ask for lol 

i have never eaten squirrel but i am told it is good been to a few fancy resteraunts and squirrel was a expencive item 
i just need find a few cheap air guns andd i will head out to where i hunted last deer season there was alot of squirrels there


----------



## wyogoob

Sounds like you used the search box for Other Animals. Use the main index search box, top right. In there you will find 314 hits for "squirrel" and 281 hits for "squirrels". Lots of good stuff.

See this post for clarifications on Utah squirrel hunting regulations: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=36760&p=381538&hilit=squirrel#p381538


----------



## wilky

sorry my search skill on here are not great thank for the link


----------



## Kingfisher

we hunted grey squirrels growing up in the white mountains of az, there was a season just like rabbits and they eat the same as rabbits. not bad. there is some evidence that squirrel brains when eaten pose some developmental risk... re-visit west virginia although in fairness it is hard to seperate the effects of uncle dad from squirrel brain eating.


----------



## waspocrew

Kingfisher said:


> re-visit west virginia although in fairness it is hard to seperate the effects of uncle dad from squirrel brain eating.


 -_O-


----------

